# Battlebots July 14 Pre-emption for ABC



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

As of right now, _Battlebots_ is still showing as on this evening; of course it's been pre-empted for the ABC News town hall on racial issues also airing on ESPN and Freeform, so it may record as Battlebots and a manual record may be needed next week if it does since it shows up as 'recorded' in the TiVo history.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Starting 7/18 expect a lot of recording/scheduling issues due to the conventions.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

The official @BattleBots Twitter account announced the preemption on 7/12 as being for a Presidential address:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753050289905754112
Eye all prime-time scheduled programming with suspicion tonight, particularly those scheduled as new: BattleBots, Greatest Hits, Spartan: Ultimate Team Challenge, Aquarius, Bones, Home Free, Big Brother, and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I keep running update for my Tivo and tonight's Town Hall is not showing up. I set my Battlebots Season Pass to record everything in the case it thinks that it is recording it tonight. I hope I can catch it somehow. ABC is not putting anything about when or where the new episode is showing up.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Tonight's Town Hall is scheduled to run for only 1 hour, so "Greatest Hits" should not be affected. Also, it is only being aired on Disney-owned networks (ABC, Freeform, ESPN) and should not affect the schedule for shows on other networks.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Townhall showed up but still no episode 4 of Battlebots


----------



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

mrschimpf said:


> As of right now, _Battlebots_ is still showing as on this evening; of course it's been pre-empted for the ABC News town hall on racial issues also airing on ESPN and Freeform, so it may record as Battlebots and a manual record may be needed next week if it does since it shows up as 'recorded' in the TiVo history.


It was not on my to-do list, as TiVo sees it as a repeat. Thanks for the heads up :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The guide data still shows ep 5 for me.. and I had to record it manually..


----------

